# Photo Gallery - Share Yours In here



## ora (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey folks.
Since I discovered the new site, and that i now get web and gallery hosting with my email, i thought i'd try it out. If you want to see what they look like, see mine at http://ora.macosx.com/gallery/ . Bear in mind I chose one of about 20 available themes, and that the whole thing took about 5 minutes to set up.

The pictures are a few test shots i took with my brand new ixus i , my first decent digital camera (which am enjoying a lot though wasting far too much time one).

Have fun, look forward to seeing some of your pics.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2004)

I love the knife blade ... so it's on my desktop at work now


----------



## DanTekGeek (Sep 13, 2004)

nice pics! what are the specs on the new camera?


----------



## ora (Sep 13, 2004)

Cheers to whichever mod for moving the thread, i was trying to show off what the photo gallery system looked like as much as show my pics, but is better as a sticky like this.


Cheers Gia, i've put a few more attempts to capture the grain pattern from when the blade was folded. I used to do some chef work for money and got into having nice knives as a tool, but that particular one is special as it is so pretty, and the prettiness (the folding pattern- looks just like wood grain) is what makes it effective as a tool.

I particularly like the the new pic showing the handle at the top. You can see the folding lines quite clearly in the top right, and can make out two of the circle marks one above the other in the middle.

Dan, cheers. The new camera is 4 megapixel, with a tiny little 6.4 ml lens. No optical zoom (naff digital zoom only), but thats because its is so very tiny. Its a shade smaller than my Sony t610 mobile phone( 9cm by 4.5 by 1.5) , in a fetching mix of silver and black, you can see it here. Only for snaps really, but i got a good deal and a heavily discounted 256mb SD card for it as well. I'm no great shakes with photography, but i have an old Olympus OM10 and a bunch of nice lenses for getting more serious, so this is perfect for me

Now lets some of other people's stuff. Gia, i know you had a bunch of interesting stuff up on the old gallery, got anything to show us ?

happy snapping people


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

I though a Sticky Thread for our new gallery would be appropriate for anyone wanting to post their site;

http://bobw.macosx.com/gallery/albums.php


----------



## ora (Sep 13, 2004)

Cheers bob, as ever you provide a speedy and effective modding service. 

Nice new house (and sweet baby). Interesting to me as you'd never see a house like that here in London. For comparison, two views from my flat (apartment for you US folks) here.


----------



## bobw (Sep 13, 2004)

The baby is my Granddaughter by my Daughter. A shiny spot in my life 
 The new house is my son's. He just bought it.

 The UK has beautiful scenery. I video chat with a friend 30 miles from London. He sends me pics from around England and the folks there really take pride in their gardens.


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2004)

My small gallery is here: http://chevy.macosx.com/gallery

Two albums for the time being:
Rome: the 2000 years old city
Air 04: jet fighters (F-4, F-5, F-15, F-16, F-18, EuroFighter, Rafale, ...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

hehe, nice pics everyone! Keep on posting!


----------



## mdnky (Sep 14, 2004)

http://mdnky.macosx.com/gallery/


----------



## Convert (Sep 14, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> The baby is my Granddaughter by my Daughter. A shiny spot in my life
> The new house is my son's. He just bought it.
> 
> The UK has beautiful scenery. I video chat with a friend 30 miles from London. He sends me pics from around England and the folks there really take pride in their gardens.



Check out Dorset if you go to England soon. It is amazing here.


----------



## themacko (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm assuming there's nothing against posting our .Mac galleries as well...

http://homepage.mac.com/scottmackey/photos.html


----------



## tobiko (Oct 11, 2004)

mine not .mac or macosx 
http://fidgetphotography.com


----------



## Inocense (Oct 26, 2004)

http://ckemph.macosx.com/gallery/Hawaii





Thanks for looking!


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2004)

The Meta Gallery (gallery of macosx.com galleries) has been updated. Check it at meta gallery.


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not much, but it's what I call an obsession.  

http://homepage.mac.com/macaholicg5/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## Timmargh (Nov 21, 2004)

My collection of un-inspiring and un-stunning photos: *beep* *click*.

Un-enjoy!


----------



## tobiko (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.fidgetphotography.com
My art site


----------



## gollum84 (Mar 15, 2005)

I finally renewed my account and figured out how to upload some images to my gallery.  I'll add more pics every other day, so go check it out...

http://gollum84.macosx.com/gallery


----------



## Esquilinho (Mar 29, 2005)

My cat gallery:

http://www.felinus.org/index.php?area=galeria&action=showList&id_user=337


----------



## appleman.design (Apr 23, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> I though a Sticky Thread for our new gallery would be appropriate for anyone wanting to post their site;
> 
> http://bobw.macosx.com/gallery/albums.php


Cute kid's you have...Cheer's


----------



## bobw (Apr 23, 2005)

Actually, my kids are too old to be cute anymore 

That album is for my Granddaughter, and thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 23, 2005)

Here are my babies: 
http://cheryl.macosx.com/gallery/Orchids


----------



## chevy (Apr 23, 2005)

bobw's are less lethal !


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 24, 2005)

Less lethal?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

my smashed windows hehe


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2006)

For some reasons, I cant open any Photo Gallery - it says server not found. Does anyone else have these problems?
Ferdinand


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2006)

Because the hosting no longer comes with the basic email package. As i remember it was change your address and still get hosting or keep your old address and lose it.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2006)

So that means... what?


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2006)

Basically most of those macosx.com galleries don't exist anymore .


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2006)

Too bad- I would like to see them
Ferdinand


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a gallery elsewhere, I'll post a link here soon .


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2006)

good


----------



## symphonix (Jun 26, 2006)

My gallery is at http://flickr.com/photos/bpdl/

All photos are taken with my **AWESOME** Pentax *ist DL, which I just can't rave on enough about. It really is well built, fast, accurate and trouble-free - and a lot better than the entry-level Nikon and Canon D-SLRs.

By the way, I use Flickr Uploadr for Mac and it makes updating my gallery quick and painless, meaning my hundred odd car-restoration photos took no effort at all to tag and upload.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

You forgot to post the link to your gallery. It just says, my gallery is at...
and nothing else. 
Ferdinand


----------



## symphonix (Jun 26, 2006)

Oops - fixed.  I can't believe I didn't spot that.


----------



## ora (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, so I have a gallery at http://www.free-electron.net/gallery/main.php
It's a bit empty now, but I'll fill it up, mostly as I just bought a Nikon D50.

Symphonic: the Pentax looks very nice but I got a very good deal on the D50, and essentially bought it as i realized how much i was going to spend on a decent non-slr digital (was looking at the Cannon S2 is). That and I think i'll be able to steal some lenses form my father, who just bought the ridiculous new 18-200 lens for his D100 and i think as a result has some. unused lenses. Also, nice shots on flikr, looks like you has a fun honeymoon, where were you?

Finally, i use the awesome and free iPhototoGallery plugin that allows me to export from within iPhoto as well as manage my albums online etc. Gallery is also a lovely piece of software.

More pix soon, am still learning but looking forward to it.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 26, 2006)

Pix of CQ (and grey feathery things) to be found here

but it's mostly grey feathery things.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 27, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> ...looks like you has a fun honeymoon, where were you?



Tasmania - and we would definitely be going back there again when next we need a holiday. Its beautiful. The wilderness is endless, the seafood is fresh and tasty and cheaper than anything else, the beers and wines are top shelf, the people are friendly and laid back, and there is hardly any traffic even in the middle of Hobart. In a word, perfect.  Oh yeah, its called "The Apple Isle" so what else would you expect?


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2006)

The apple island, genius! Apple should sponsor them, an imac for every devil or something.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a gallery up at the moment, but it's pretty much empty, I just uploaded it, I was working on my main site much more then my gallery, but I needed a break from MovetoNYC.com so I worked on my galler over at www.iPanzica.com

I'll upload more pictures when I get the time.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like another metal fan!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 10, 2006)

My mate, Mike "You Only Live Once" Willmott, on his bugster.


----------



## ora (Aug 8, 2006)

Added some pretty decent pictures of a very pliant butterfly that i saw by the pool in the South of France on holiday. Also some pictures of Clouds, skylines and a heron taken from a roof terrace. Finally a few shots of the Tour de France this year.

They are resized to about 1024x650 for the web, but if anyone really wants full sizes, (around 3000x2000) pm me.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm... how many of you here have stuff on flick.com? 
How would it work to try to have a flick macosx.com group there? Anyone want to try?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, here's some that I've taken:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/87116334@N00/

Nothing too special, pretty much just trying out flickr (compared to Google's online Picasa.. which is also pretty cool)


----------



## MacHeadCase (Nov 17, 2006)

I just joined the Macosx group at Flickr but you guys can see my best photos in my *SmugMug gallery*, that's where I upload all my best pictures.

Speaking of pictures, I can't upload any image for my avatar or my forum photo for my profile. The image sizes are respected as the file weight. Are there restrictions here now? Haven't been around in years so not really sure what is up with this...


----------



## reed (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice snaps MacHeadCase.


----------



## middigit (Feb 16, 2007)

Oooh, ooh, i have a gallery too - although not on macosx 

here it is http://www.digitalrevolution.me.uk/onmytravels.html


----------



## reed (Mar 13, 2007)

nice visit middigit. Thanks for the photo voyage.


----------



## middigit (Mar 13, 2007)

glad you liked it, thanks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice  you make Sunderland look like _almost_ a nice place!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2007)

middigit said:


> Oooh, ooh, i have a gallery too - although not on macosx
> 
> here it is http://www.digitalrevolution.me.uk/onmytravels.html



Not to be critical but all the pictures make the place look a little gothic.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2007)

Nerja (east of Malaga). Here and here.


----------



## middigit (Mar 14, 2007)

CaptainQuark said:


> Nice &#8211; you make Sunderland look like _almost_ a nice place!



HAHA - i do try my best to make a good (fake) impresion


----------



## loyaltubist (May 4, 2007)

This was a couple of years ago at my 30 year high school reunion in Riverside, California.


----------



## Spiral Girl (May 16, 2007)

Is it just me but all the links of photos I've tried to visit on page one don't connect.  Is anyone else having a problem?  Never mind I see this is an old thread on the first few pages anyway.

S.


----------

